# Egg bound?



## Guest (Feb 4, 2005)

I have a bicolor that is looking rather overly plump and has been sitting in the same place for what seems to be 3 or 4 days. Is it possible she/it is egg bound? If so is there anything I can do?


-Tad


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

I have not had this happen so I have not tried the following method, but putting the frog in a delicup with some water is supposed to get them to release the eggs.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Is it possible for amphibians to be eggbound? Their eggs are so gooshy that I'd imagine that they'd slip out of a pretty small hole. I've heard of it in reptiles, but never amphibians. Not saying that it's not possible, but it does seem unlikely.


----------

